# Rides



## Youngb (Jun 11, 2018)

I luv cars , trucks and bikes.what you guys have?


----------



## Jin (Jun 11, 2018)

Minivan  

10char


----------



## silvereyes87 (Jun 11, 2018)

2018 Chrysler 300 s. Got it with the 5.7 hemi. Love that car.


----------



## automatondan (Jun 11, 2018)

Ive got a sleeper minivan... You dont want to mess with dadda. Ive got groceries to get and kids to drop off.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 11, 2018)

schwinn beach cruiser beat that!


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 11, 2018)

Volvo S60.....love it except for turning range is brutal...they’ve fixed that though


----------



## BRICKS (Jun 11, 2018)

View attachment 5874


2016 Charger SRT.  Bought it for my wife.  I have an F350 King Ranch


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 11, 2018)

BRICKS said:


> View attachment 5874
> 
> 
> 2016 Charger SRT.  Bought it for my wife.  I have an F350 King Ranch



fukking baller!! Nice bro!


----------



## Elivo (Jun 11, 2018)

Toyota Corolla baby!!!

used to have a challenger but it died on me


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 11, 2018)

I recently sold my lifted F150 fx4, now an 05 gmc yukon denali, saving for a newer gmc sierra


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 11, 2018)

A new Challenger is my next car....fuuuckin love them..I’m a full on old Muscle Car lover also...big time ..:32 (13):


----------



## RISE (Jun 11, 2018)

Daily driver is a 2016 Kia Optima, project car and first car I ever owned is a Pontiac Fiero GT.  Looking for a 71 Buick Riviera or a 73 Datsun 240z.


----------



## KINGIV (Jun 11, 2018)

Damn rise, me and you both had the same first car. Mine was 1988 red and had white rims and white racing stripes on it. I do kind of miss that little death trap of a car LOL


----------



## Elivo (Jun 11, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> A new Challenger is my next car....fuuuckin love them..I’m a full on old Muscle Car lover also...big time ..:32 (13):



I miss that thing too, could it just be a coincidence that my test ended up being low right around the same time i had to go from a Challenger to a corolla????  Im thinking i found the problem!! :32 (11):


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 11, 2018)

Sorry..got thinking about all my old cars...fun cars for sure:32 (20):


3 - Camaros  (2 Muscle years)

2 - Mustangs (1 Muscle year)

1 - Nova (Muscle)

Man, life was fun...lol


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 11, 2018)

Elivo said:


> I miss that thing too, could it just be a coincidence that my test ended up being low right around the same time i had to go from a Challenger to a corolla????  Im thinking i found the problem!! :32 (11):



lol...it’s possible :32 (19):


----------



## Jin (Jun 11, 2018)

BRICKS said:


> View attachment 5874
> 
> 
> 2016 Charger SRT.  Bought it for my wife.  I have an F350 King Ranch



I thought you'd been kidding all this time about having a small penis. Damn bro. At least it isn't an H1. I hear Ronnies dick is like a button after all that gear.


----------



## Jin (Jun 11, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> Sorry..got thinking about all my old cars...fun cars for sure:32 (20):
> 
> 
> 3 - Camaros  (2 Muscle years)
> ...



I used to have a C5 Vette. 

After my penis surgery I sold it.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 11, 2018)

Jin said:


> I thought you'd been kidding all this time about having a small penis. Damn bro. At least it isn't an H1. I hear Ronnies dick is like a button after all that gear.



it's a well known fact all male members must pass and win fd's docking challenge to become elite.


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 11, 2018)

Jin said:


> I used to have a C5 Vette.
> 
> After my penis surgery I sold it.



For some reason I was never a vet fan...driven a nice older one but it did nothing..nice though lol


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 11, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> For some reason I was never a vet fan...driven a nice older one but it did nothing..nice though lol



love vetts but i gotta say the new sooped up camaros blow them outta the water damn they are sexy


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 11, 2018)

Have driven Porsche’s  also..wasn’t impressed with those either but there’s a few years I like look wise


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 11, 2018)

Gibsonator said:


> love vetts but i gotta say the new sooped up camaros blow them outta the water damn they are sexy



I bet a vett wouldn’t be comfortable with your height but I could be wrong...yes...love the new camaros and I thought that’s what I wanted but fuuuck...the Challenge is badass


----------



## Jin (Jun 11, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> I bet a vett wouldn’t be comfortable with your height but I could be wrong...yes...love the new camaros and I thought that’s what I wanted but fuuuck...the Challenge is badass



How do you know how tall he is today?


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 11, 2018)

Jin said:


> How do you know how tall he is today?



Well, unless he shrunk in the last week...6’4...lol


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 11, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> Well, unless he shrunk in the last week...6’4...lol



lmao jin tryin to start shit. bro last time i measured myself was years ago and stuck with it. after recent measuring in at 6'5 he has been givin me hell. so lets just call it 6'3 and drop it i don't care. sorry rhread derail


----------



## Jin (Jun 11, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> Well, unless he shrunk in the last week...6’4...lol






Gibsonator said:


> lmao jin tryin to start shit. bro last time i measured myself was years ago and stuck with it. after recent measuring in at 6'5 he has been givin me hell. so lets just call it 6'3 and drop it i don't care. sorry rhread derail



No. no. You're 6'5 for now. Keep us updated.


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 11, 2018)

Jin said:


> WRONG. And also WRONG assumption.
> 
> He didn't shrink. He GREW!
> 
> ...



Lmfao...now be comfortable in a vett!!


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 11, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> Lmfao...now be comfortable in a vett!!



i never sat in one. did try a dodge viper when buying my ram years ago... nogo


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 11, 2018)

Gibsonator said:


> i never sat in one. did try a dodge viper when buying my ram years ago... nogo



Exactly, I’m thinking the vetts the same.....makes sense :32 (20):


----------



## Elivo (Jun 11, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> Exactly, I’m thinking the vetts the same.....makes sense :32 (20):



I test drove one the same time i got my challenger, just felt small inside, same with the cam and the stang, like no room to move once you were sitting down. One of the things i liked about my challenger, had tons of room on the inside. Damn i miss that car!


----------



## BRICKS (Jun 11, 2018)

Jin said:


> How do you know how tall he is today?



Savage....


----------



## BRICKS (Jun 11, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> Exactly, I’m thinking the vetts the same.....makes sense :32 (20):



Actually the is vet I've sat in had lots of leg room.  Problem was the width.  But not everybody has that issue....


----------



## Robdjents (Jun 11, 2018)

Still driving my 06 f250 i bought when i got out of the navy...also tinker with acuras and hondas for fun...got a couple little screamers sitting around.


----------



## Viduus (Jun 11, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> Have driven Porsche’s  also..wasn’t impressed with those either but there’s a few years I like look wise



You must not have driven it the right way, they’re beautiful machines.


----------



## Yaya (Jun 11, 2018)

I've got kids so I drive a special vehicle


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jun 11, 2018)

RISE said:


> Daily driver is a 2016 Kia Optima, project car and first car I ever owned is a Pontiac Fiero GT.  Looking for a 71 Buick Riviera or a 73 Datsun 240z.


The Riviera would be pimp!


----------



## RISE (Jun 11, 2018)

KINGIV said:


> Damn rise, me and you both had the same first car. Mine was 1988 red and had white rims and white racing stripes on it. I do kind of miss that little death trap of a car LOL



I wish i had an 88.  Better suspension and the 3800 sc engine I'm looking to put in is a direct swap if you have an 88, so i need an 88 engine cradle first.  I have an 87 red and silver.


----------



## RISE (Jun 11, 2018)

HollyWoodCole said:


> The Riviera would be pimp!



Prob my favorite car.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jun 11, 2018)

I like the Riviera and the 1965 Lincoln....would love to have either of those in any color as long as it was black.


----------



## Yaya (Jun 11, 2018)

Big fan of the log ride


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 11, 2018)

Elivo said:


> I test drove one the same time i got my challenger, just felt small inside, same with the cam and the stang, like no room to move once you were sitting down. One of the things i liked about my challenger, had tons of room on the inside. Damn i miss that car!



I narrowed my search down to two cars last year when I purchased. Challenger srt and a Cadillac ATS.  

EVERYONE said the challenger was not practical. 

They were all wrong. The ****ing Cadillac is so small I can't even have a water bottle in the cup holder and change gears. The insurance is 1700 per year which is outrageous. The ****ing tires, cheapest I can find are 487 a piece because they're run flats. I love driving this car but it sucks dick to own it.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jun 11, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> I narrowed my search down to two cars last year when I purchased. Challenger srt and a Cadillac ATS.
> 
> EVERYONE said the challenger was not practical.
> 
> They were all wrong. The ****ing Cadillac is so small I can't even have a water bottle in the cup holder and change gears. The insurance is 1700 per year which is outrageous. The ****ing tires, cheapest I can find are 487 a piece because they're run flats. I love driving this car but it sucks dick to own it.


Wonder why they said the Challenger wasn't practical?  It's an honest muscle car that's pretty straightforward IMO.


----------



## Elivo (Jun 11, 2018)

Damn i miss my challenger....i may have mentioned that already.  Thing was so nice to drive, lots of room, comfortable. killer sound system, and just blowing by the slow asses on the road that were in my way.


----------



## Yaya (Jun 11, 2018)

So you're one of those assholes who contributed to the overpopulation of Cadillacs in the area


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 11, 2018)

Viduus said:


> You must not have driven it the right way, they’re beautiful machines.




Lol...just not impressed :32 (20):


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 11, 2018)

Elivo said:


> Damn i miss my challenger....i may have mentioned that already.  Thing was so nice to drive, lots of room, comfortable. killer sound system, and just blowing by the slow asses on the road that were in my way.




You’re making me drool.......I can’t wait!!!


----------



## Yaya (Jun 11, 2018)

Dodge viper eats the corvette


----------



## Uncle manny (Jun 11, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> I narrowed my search down to two cars last year when I purchased. Challenger srt and a Cadillac ATS.
> 
> EVERYONE said the challenger was not practical.
> 
> They were all wrong. The ****ing Cadillac is so small I can't even have a water bottle in the cup holder and change gears. The insurance is 1700 per year which is outrageous. The ****ing tires, cheapest I can find are 487 a piece because they're run flats. I love driving this car but it sucks dick to own it.




Any man over 200lbs is too big for an ats. Cts least...


----------



## Iron1 (Jun 11, 2018)

This:






And this





Admittedly, #2 looks quite a bit different now though.


----------



## Yaya (Jun 11, 2018)

Nice iron.... green is the way to go. I would love to rip that thing on the kangamangus highway


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jun 11, 2018)

Yaya said:


> Dodge viper eats the corvette



Yeah but it’s still a dodge 

07 F450 (Exxon Valdez)
11 Toyota Camry 
09 Corvette blacked out (base model) tuned  up though. 6’3” and it’s a tight fit. My buddy said it sinks when I sit down in it. I like Vets.


----------



## Yaya (Jun 11, 2018)

1979 trans am.. weeeee


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 11, 2018)

BigGameHunter said:


> Yeah but it’s still a dodge
> 
> 07 F450 (Exxon Valdez)
> 11 Toyota Camry
> 09 Corvette blacked out (base model) tuned  up though. 6’3” and it’s a tight fit. My buddy said it sinks when I sit down in it. I like Vets.



Dodgers or Angels.......lmao...which do you think I don’t watch....


----------



## Viduus (Jun 11, 2018)

Yaya said:


> 1979 trans am.. weeeee



That was my first car.


----------



## Youngb (Jun 11, 2018)

now have a range rover sport , Nissan rogue to drive on vacations and the wife drives a bmw 330ci.
I really miss my 1948 chevy 1/2 ton pickup. that was fun to drive. be fore I married had a cady-sts and a z-71 suburban but gave it to my son.


----------



## Yaya (Jun 11, 2018)

I have a Nissan pathfinder that the wife uses for food Shopping ONLY

I drive a BMW alpina when driving around the subrubs ONLY

My wife drives a tesla when driving on the hughway with her friends ONLY

I use public transportation and uber when going into the big city ONLY


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jun 11, 2018)

FD's favorite is the mustache ride.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jun 11, 2018)

96 escort picked up for 600 with 65,000 miles on it 

Runs good a/c blows cold stock am/fm cassette.

View attachment 5877


----------



## Uncle manny (Jun 12, 2018)

Yaya said:


> I have a Nissan pathfinder that the wife uses for food Shopping ONLY
> 
> I drive a BMW alpina when driving around the subrubs ONLY
> 
> ...



the alpina... such a beauty


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Jun 12, 2018)

My ride selection has been pretty boring...  I had a 1997 Civic EX Coupe that I kept until 2010; a 2006 Mustang GT that I purchased used in 2007 and kept until 2011; a 2012 WRX that I purchased in 2011 and kept until I injured my left knee in 2013; and a 2013 VW GTI that I had since 2013.  

At least I'm not the boring, predictable CPA with a Acura/Honda (although I did briefly own a 2007 6MT Accord Sedan in 2007 which was totaled by a drunk driver), Lexus/Toyota, or Infiniti something or other.  Another plus is that it freaks people out when a 5' 11", 245 pound man steps out of a GTI.  

I tried to like the 370z, but the blindspots were too bad for me, which was the same with the new Camaro.  I'll probably go with a Golf R, WRX/STi, or possibly even another Mustang GT next.  Unfortunately, one of my more lucrative contracts came to an end in January, so my GTI has to last me at least another year while I replace that lost income stream.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jun 14, 2018)

Zig can you remember when you were considering the F250 V10 xcab Long bed?


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 14, 2018)

now, twin turbo 335i, 2010

past, 95 z28, 394rwhp (heads, cam, 357 bottom end, etc etc)

both are/were 6 speeds.....I like to row the gears.  I drag raced the camaro, i take the 335 to autocross & real tracks.  Racing makes your car a money pit, but ive now accepted that and just dont give a fuk


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 14, 2018)

an Alfa Romeo Giulia is in the near future as well.  maybe a year out ill buy a 2017

wife wants a baby so i am going to have to lay off the racing so i have some coins to pay for all this shit.


----------



## Solomc (Jun 16, 2018)

Solo’s cholo. me happy place


----------



## Viduus (Jun 16, 2018)

gymrat827 said:


> an Alfa Romeo Giulia is in the near future as well.  maybe a year out ill buy a 2017
> 
> wife wants a baby so i am going to have to lay off the racing so i have some coins to pay for all this shit.



Beautiful car, tons of mechanical issues. I still want one though.


----------



## Assassin32 (Jun 16, 2018)

I'm pretty boring right now. We have a black '15 Tahoe LTZ and a charcoal '17 Jeep Grand Cherokee Limited. I am looking for a '70 Caddy Deville or a late 60's Lincoln to fix up though. The wife is finally starting to come around.


----------



## JAXNY (Jun 16, 2018)

I'm more of a speed freak. 

2016 Acura TLX 
2013 Acura TL. 

2016 Yamaha YZF R1...full titanium exhaust, ECU flashed and mapped. Should hit about 200Mph with about 200HP.  I've only had enough road to get it up to 170mph so far. 

2012 Honda CBR1000
2007 Yamaha Yzf R1. 
Ninja ZX7. 
The list goes on.  
Unfortunately my age is beginning to tame me down on the speed. Probably going to move on to a cruiser. 
God knows I've had more than my share of injuries.


----------



## Straight30weight (Jun 20, 2018)

Very nice ride! Here’s my king and my busa. I’m seriously considering adding a road glide to the stable......
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 5898
View attachment 5899


Solomc said:


> View attachment 5893
> 
> 
> Solo’s cholo. me happy place


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 20, 2018)

Viduus said:


> Beautiful car, tons of mechanical issues. I still want one though.



Once Fiat Chrysler auto merged during the fun economy they really came a long way reliability wise.  

Not saying Fiat's are some great machines, but they took a few good strides in the right direction.  I wouldn't touch one otherwise.  


JAX,

If my mother wouldnt of abandoned me, i would of bought a bike.  All day.  

before i was 16 i had a XR80 (a 1980 model, handi down from fam), a 96 KX 125 and a 95 CR250.  Parents divorced, so i use to come home from my dads and tell my mom about my bikes.  She wanted to kill my ole man for a good 6/8yrs


----------



## JAXNY (Jun 20, 2018)

gymrat827 said:


> Once Fiat Chrysler auto merged during the fun economy they really came a long way reliability wise.
> 
> Not saying Fiat's are some great machines, but they took a few good strides in the right direction.  I wouldn't touch one otherwise.
> 
> ...



I know what you mean.  My mom hated my bikes too. Especially after I crashed.  
Those KX 125 had an awesome motor in them, explosive power band. I was stuck on Yamaha in my racing days, kinda wish I was riding a KX at times Lol.


----------



## Iron1 (Jun 20, 2018)

gymrat827 said:


> Once Fiat Chrysler auto merged during the fun economy they really came a long way reliability wise.



Man, how shitty was Fiat's QC that merging with Chrysler was an upgrade?


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 15, 2018)

Love this old one.....


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 15, 2018)

And going to ask to see this one....lol

..


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jul 15, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> And going to ask to see this one....lol
> 
> ..
> 
> ...



My ex wife has one of these now. It's a sweet ass ride for sure


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 15, 2018)

Metalhead1 said:


> My ex wife has one of these now. It's a sweet ass ride for sure



On my list!!!!!

Lucky her.........


----------



## Jin (Jul 15, 2018)

Metalhead1 said:


> My ex wife has one of these now. It's a sweet ass ride for sure





jennerrator50 said:


> On my list!!!!!
> 
> Lucky her.........



MH's wife is on your list? Lucky her indeed


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 15, 2018)

Jin said:


> MH's wife is on your list? Lucky her indeed




Lmao.....it’s all about cars dear!!


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 15, 2018)

Sorry dear..I fuuucked up my response and accidentally erased your post when answering 

Didnt want you to think I deleated it on purpose!


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jul 15, 2018)

Jin said:


> MH's wife is on your list? Lucky her indeed



C'mon man...don't give my ex everything!


----------



## stevenmd (Jul 15, 2018)

Our 2008 murdered out Vette:  https://imgur.com/a/y24lszB But our daily drivers are a 2009 Audi Q7 and a 2003 Toyota Matrix (soon to be replaced with a truck).


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jul 15, 2018)

stevenmd said:


> Our 2008 murdered out Vette:  https://imgur.com/a/y24lszB But our daily drivers are a 2009 Audi Q7 and a 2003 Toyota Matrix (soon to be replaced with a truck).



Sweet ride Steve!

Fyi, when using imgur, upload your pic, copy the bbcode, and paste it in the reply box


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 30, 2018)

jennerrator said:


> Love this old one.....
> 
> View attachment 6009



Just chat with owner, he’s about to put on bigger....better tires!!! Saw them..can’t wait to see what it looks like!!!


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 30, 2018)

And......my future toy!!!!!


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 30, 2018)

One I like but not enough to ever buy....I get such great car views..lol


----------



## Straight30weight (Dec 30, 2018)

I’m not into big dollar cars but I swear if I won the lotto I’d buy a Ferrari. Not even for the way they look, but the way they sound


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 30, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> I’m not into big dollar cars but I swear if I won the lotto I’d buy a Ferrari. Not even for the way they look, but the way they sound



Yea..he drove by me and parked..I have to agree with the sound...lol


----------



## Elivo (Dec 31, 2018)

I miss my challenger


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 31, 2018)

Elivo said:


> I miss my challenger




Yea...lame ass shit you had to deal with!!!!


----------



## RussianAnimal (Dec 31, 2018)

4x4 rig
Went out into the mountains today
Some guy with a dodge ram was stuck in the snow... 

I used to be that guy, no tools, not prepared but overtime I have learned
I'm in the 4x4 world now and go offroading/into the woods often
I used to be into sports cars/american muscle but now the 4x4 world has me

Bikes/atv/and snowmobiles doesn't get any better than that!!!!!


----------



## Grego (Jan 7, 2019)

does hitch hiking count as a ride?


----------



## Turbolag (Jan 7, 2019)

I just bought an Acura NSX on the Crew 2.

:32 (1):


----------



## BrotherJ (Jan 7, 2019)

If I won the lotto I'd have a bunch of cool cars/trucks - but my daily driver would be a 70's C10, tons of faded paint, ripped seats, etc (looks like a piece of shit)..but an immaculate big block under the hood.


----------



## Straight30weight (Jan 7, 2019)

Honky lips was lookin kinda sexy today


----------



## MonkeyBusiness (Jan 8, 2019)

This is 8 pages of thread so I haven't read it all but has anyone mentioned Jin being their favorite ride? Any comparisons to FD? Important to shop around, you know


----------



## IHI (Jan 8, 2019)

My micro-penis mobile
actually spent most my life in 3/4 & 1T trucks, so even though i dont require them for daily use like my construction days; just too used to the “fit” on me. 






[/URL]   [/IMG]


----------



## Jin (Jan 8, 2019)

IHI said:


> My micro-penis mobile
> actually spent most my life in 3/4 & 1T trucks, so even though i dont require them for daily use like my construction days; just too used to the “fit” on me.
> 
> 
> ...



Got any pics of your drag racing days?


----------



## IHI (Jan 8, 2019)

Jin said:


> Got any pics of your drag racing days?









[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


Retro fitted interior from a 1998 firebird into this 1986 firebird. Whole stupid thing started with a $500 car purchase and turned into an addiction lol








[/URL]


----------



## IHI (Jan 8, 2019)

The stickers were actually magnets so i could remove them for street driving, but that day we arrived a day ahead of schedule for that weekends race in Illinois, so swung through Port Byron where they had a chasis dyno. At that time car only ran 10.98-11.00 with the mild 388sbc in it. Paid the guy $50 for 3 pulls, just for fun...that was the day i learned chasis dynos are a joke and easily manipulated by loose convertor. Owner and his staff were tripping ballz after the first pull asking what was in it, said just a lil pump gas 388, why? “That thing is laying down more power than alot of the trucks we get in here for diesel days dyno fest!!” What? Whatd it say? “585hp and 758tq to the tires!!” Buddy and i looked at eachother and we both had that oh jesus and rolled our eyes look because theres no way it made remotely that. Engine hp at the crank it was still nit making that lol, much less factoring in drivetrain power loss. But whatever lol. 

That was a good weekend racing, 458 cars in my class (Pro/No Box). I made it down to last 7 cars before the moisture changed the air and i missed my dial in and lost (started at 9am, made my last pass at 2:30am) went to pick up my check thinking it ahould be decent, pay for entry fee....$75 was all it was i looked at gal and asked if it was correct, she double checked and said yes. I looked at my buddy, shook my head, threw the check back and said here, my donation towards buying the track staff beer later for all their hard work, this dont even cover the rubber i left on your track.


----------



## stanley (Jan 8, 2019)

my daily TT quattro v6
https://imgur.com/YjqJXWw
https://imgur.com/znrtTlB

and my v8 landy for fun and going around the farm or were ever it wants to go.happydays
https://imgur.com/TpExFuA
https://imgur.com/XaiRGqH
https://imgur.com/TpExFuA


----------



## Straight30weight (Jan 8, 2019)

IHI said:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## IHI (Jan 8, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> Man now I gotta dig up pics of my past race cars! I grew up at the strip, my whole family races.



I hear that, my time was before the advent of avid smart phones, flip phones were the rage and video quality sucked at best, pictures, ehhh. But i got a ton of pictures of the build up from the $500 beater i bought to get going to that above; plus all the various cars i drove for people that their driver was not available that weekend, or guys that owned cars with no desire to actually take it down the track, or cars loaned to me because i was in the points chase and waiting on machine shop to fix a blow up or something!!

when that thing had the 388 in it, i was a beast, stayed 1st or 2nd place in Pro for 3yrs until i built the 427sbc, then my main weapon, killer reaction time was lost since the engine was too much for suspension i had; needed to go back to a longer tq arm and put more hit back into the chasis as my anti-squat percentage was too much with the short arm (but was great upto the 550hp mark.

dynoing the new 427sbc. Looks like a mudpacker with the breather on valve covers, really needed a vacuum pump, so i made those stands with 3 oil mist collectors to keep oil out of engine bay. Worked as intended, just ugly as phuck!! I built it for pump gas since i street drove it whenever possible, obviously left alot of power on the table, but cam was mild so as not to eat valve springs, and i had Bullet design a cam with enough overlap to bleed off cylinder pressure. Static it was 13.5:1 on the button, dynamic got it down to 11.8:1 so achieved my goal of having a low 10sec street car, had a 1000watt stereo with subs even lmao. Car going down the track through the air cleaner and exhaust weighed 3758lbs and ran 10.32-10.34 depending on air at 131-134mph. Only time i hit it with spray we had a 1/8 mile race that weekend, but “mathematically” it was a 9.63 pass...never got a slip so it dont count obviously, but was fun. I just kept the nitrous at the ready if i felt a spin or i missed a shift by a few hundred rpm...could hit it to catch back up and play big end games for a push out if things went right

https://youtu.be/eMOFke3DOqc


----------



## Straight30weight (Jan 8, 2019)

I started racing in the street class when I turned 16. Started with a 71 duster with a slant 6, then moved to an 82 Camaro. When I was 18 or 19 we put this together:









72 Chevelle, 402 big block. Ran it in in super pro for years, drive in, swap tires, open the exhaust, raise the idle and plug in the delay box. Slowest car in the class and took home tons of bread with it. Still have it, it’s in my shop in moth balls. Gonna possibibly bring it back out this year. 

62 Nova. Decided I wanted to go faster. Nothing special, back halves, caged, blah. 









Ran my dads vega a bit. 421 small block, tube chassis. Fast little ride. 





67 Jim Davis FED. Drove all the way from NY to Washington state to get it. 4 days, non stop. Brought it home and did all the fab work to certify. Put a hilborn injected 302 Chevy in it. 





71 RCS FED. Drove to Houston for this one. Same deal, got it to certify, sold before finished to its original owner. 





My last ride. Sold it when my son was born. 496, enderle injected. 7 second car. 





In case you can’t tell, I love drag racing! My brother has a nice rear engine dragster, my dad has 2 and the Vega! Uncle runs a 63 Nova, other uncle has a 70 chevelle and 70 Monte Carlo.


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 9, 2019)

My pic gift to Elivo....


----------



## Elivo (Jan 9, 2019)

ugggggg....hard to tell since its dark but i think mine was a lighter orange than that. But it looks damn close


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 9, 2019)

Elivo said:


> ugggggg....hard to tell since its dark but i think mine was a lighter orange than that. But it looks damn close



I love it...lol...next car baby!!!!


----------



## IHI (Jan 9, 2019)

Straight30weight, crashing the thread with our racing shit lmao!! I drove for a guy for two seasons after i sold all my stuff, 68 back half camaro, typical shit we seen every weekend, mild triple nickel in it, consistent 9.60 car, but chasis was a disaster. Whomever did the chasis work gutted the K member and didn’t reinforce it, car porpised like crazy, i finally went over entire car and right under my nose, upper a arms were starting to dig into the header primaries...at that point i was done. He wanted to win, but didn’t want to invest where i told him to car wise, thought a broken turd with s good driver should dominate. R/t’s all over, 60’s varied upto .1 per pass. I had to bag .2 and hoped i caught a good r/t to drive the big end; but thats a huge windiw when car left stupid and i never knew if i had a good or bad light

always wanted to take a rail down track, just never had the ballz or audacity to ask, “hey, care if i make some passes in your $75k+ car that only gets some many passes before a tear down? Lol. Local multi track champ in door cars made the jump and loved it, i let him race my car on off weekends or fun nights if i was ahead in points enough (when he was having new cars built)- dude was a natural, march straight to semis or final everytime while i got drunk cheering him on; honestly i had more fun watching him wheel “my atm machine” since he never wanted any earnings, just stay in the saddle. Im sure he would’ve let me make some passes in one of his rails, but I just aint that type of person to ask; if he offered, game on, but the money in them at that level, kinda glad he didnt in case something went south.


----------



## Straight30weight (Jan 9, 2019)

Dude driving a dragster ruined me. So easy to go fast and win. Problem is they are a dime a dozen. No soul, they’re all the same. Other than front engine cars, I’ll probably never own another one. Door cars are fun, you have to actually drive them. That firebird looks like it was a blast to drive.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 9, 2019)

Yaya said:


> I've got kids so I drive a special vehicle



thats really nice of you 

View attachment 7167


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Jan 9, 2019)

Just had my 2011 tacoma stolen over the weekend. Worst part is all my gym stuff was in it. I'm hoping to nab some bastard working out with all my gear.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 9, 2019)

Thatgoodfellow said:


> Just had my 2011 tacoma stolen over the weekend. Worst part is all my gym stuff was in it. I'm hoping to nab some bastard working out with all my gear.



that sucks dude hope they get it back for you was it insured ?


----------



## IHI (Jan 9, 2019)

Thatgoodfellow said:


> Just had my 2011 tacoma stolen over the weekend. Worst part is all my gym stuff was in it. I'm hoping to nab some bastard working out with all my gear.



Wtf:32 (10):

hope they find your truck and it wasn’t trashed!! Supervisor at work in November had his rig stolen, walked into gas station for doughnut and coffee, small town usa, came out, his wifes suv was gone. Luckily turned up 2 weeks later an hour south, nothing damaged.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Jan 9, 2019)

John Ziegler said:


> that sucks dude hope they get it back for you was it insured ?



Ya it was insured but if they do find it I imagine the window will be broken and all my shit gone through and thrown out or taken. Who tf even knows how to hot wire vehicles now a days.


----------



## Cslogger515 (Jan 9, 2019)

Yaya said:


> 1979 trans am.. weeeee


I have a 79 trans am for my drag car and a 75 firebird formula 400 4 spd all numbers matching 35k original Miles. First car I ever bought found it in a guys backyard in the dessert in Arizona. Interior was cracked and faded but the body was perfect. My family is big into pontiacs. My 79 has 69 gto 400 block stroked out a to a 468 with a 250 shot of nitrous.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 9, 2019)

Thatgoodfellow said:


> Ya it was insured but if they do find it I imagine the window will be broken and all my shit gone through and thrown out or taken. Who tf even knows how to hot wire vehicles now a days.



keep your fingers crossed it maybe just parked somewhere unscathed


----------



## Ray Finkle (Jan 12, 2019)

I had a 2014 Ford Mustang GT then I got some inheritance money, got rid of it and got a 2016 Porsche Panamera. My dad loves Mustangs. He had a 69' Black exterior with red interior, then he had an 86' LX 5.0, silver with grey interior and now he has a 94' GT 5.0 Black with black interior.


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 13, 2019)

TheElle said:


> I had a 2014 Ford Mustang GT then I got some inheritance money, got rid of it and got a 2016 Porsche Panamera. My dad loves Mustangs. He had a 69' Black exterior with red interior, then he had an 86' LX 5.0, silver with grey interior and now he has a 94' GT 5.0 Black with black interior.



Had a 1982 5.0 Mustang GT....was fuuucking awesome!!


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 13, 2019)

Oh and a 1994 5 speed V-6 Mustang...it wasn’t one of favorite cars but it looked nice!!


----------



## bubbagump (Jan 14, 2019)

03 Suburban. 6inch lift on 33s. 20x12 - 44offset.bought it for next to free. Did a ton of work all in my garage. Tore the motor down.  Lifted it, rebuilt Trans, lift kit, wheels and tires.  It's been a solid ride for over a year. Maybe 2 grand in it.  I'd take it anywhere.  Hauls 1500to 2k lbs of tools and equipment in it all the time.  Will go anywhere.      

But won't stop for shit...   Lol


----------



## Cslogger515 (Jan 14, 2019)

Just picked up a new logging vehicle today. Bought a Jeep Cherokee with a ton of stuff done to it. it’s super clean. I feel bad he needed money and had to sell for a new child on the way but will help my company and crew. Has new upgraded trans,axles,3.5in lift with new Mickey Thompson tires led light bar led headlights cb radio off-road bumpers and lockers in both differentials.


----------



## bubbagump (Jan 15, 2019)

How much you want for that jeep.... Lol.


----------



## Cslogger515 (Jan 16, 2019)

If I knew how to post a picture I’d put one up of it it’s pretty decent. I actually had someone offer 2800 for it but it helps my company and my crew so I can’t let it go as of now. If it doesn’t get beat to s*** and find a new ride for my crew I’ll sell it to you for what I paid but garuntee it will pry be beat by the time there done with it.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 16, 2019)

88 Ford Escort with 20” rims and $3k sound system. 

Also have a zeigler bumper sticker


----------



## Beezy (Jan 18, 2019)

My whip...


----------



## jennerrator (Feb 15, 2019)

well.....my newbie...picking up tomorrow :32 (20):


----------



## Straight30weight (Feb 15, 2019)

jennerrator said:


> well.....my newbie...picking up tomorrow :32 (20):
> 
> View attachment 7389


Dope!!!!!!


----------



## jennerrator (Feb 15, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> Dope!!!!!!



Pretty excited as I've been driving my still looking great Volvo for the past 13 years...lol

But, transmission is going out and it's time to move on...sad but it's been a great car!


----------



## transcend2007 (Feb 16, 2019)

2014 convertible C7 Corvette Stingray ... it's my 4 vet ... it's getting harder and harder to get out of the darn thing  ... lol


----------



## IHI (Feb 16, 2019)

transcend2007 said:


> 2014 convertible C7 Corvette Stingray ... it's my 4 vet ... it's getting harder and harder to get out of the darn thing  ... lol



Thats sadly funny, because its the #1 reason all the older guys i know got rid of them for too...or they just remain garage eyecandy that never gets driven.

uncle started buying vettes every 2 yrs from when he was 18yrs old. Last one he bought was an 88, traded it 4yrs ago with 4400 miles on it


----------



## RISE (Feb 16, 2019)

I dont wanna sound like a queer or nothing...but the new Miata's kick ass.


Also should be picking up a 2002 buick regal gs sometime soon for the engine and tranny to put in my Fiero GT.


----------



## RISE (Feb 16, 2019)

Cslogger515 said:


> I have a 79 trans am for my drag car and a 75 firebird formula 400 4 spd all numbers matching 35k original Miles. First car I ever bought found it in a guys backyard in the dessert in Arizona. Interior was cracked and faded but the body was perfect. My family is big into pontiacs. My 79 has 69 gto 400 block stroked out a to a 468 with a 250 shot of nitrous.



Pontiac guy here as well!!  My fathers first car was a 68 firebird.  Sold it to some guy but still knows him and he still has it.  If the dude ever wants to sell it I'm gonna have to grab it.


----------



## RISE (Feb 16, 2019)

IHI said:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

